# What is your favorite Shampoo?



## huzaifa zain (Jul 31, 2012)

I need a new shampoo and the last couple i spent big bucks on were no good.

A sales lady convinced me to get was she claimed to be Jennifer Anistons shampoo called Leonor Greyl, which i spent almost 100$ on.

I have blonde thin, dry hair that is highlighted.

Any suggestions?!

Thank you : )


----------



## alphaloria (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Phyto, even though it is pricey. My salon routinely brings in a consultant who will do a scalp analysis, conditioning treatment, and product recommendation. If you have something like that available (check phyto-usa.com for a listing), I would recommend checking it out. I have thin, dry (but not colored or highlighted) hair and was matched to Phytodensium. I use an added leave-in conditioner for extra moisture.

I mix it up with Avalon Organics Olive &amp; Grape Seed shampoo &amp; conditioner, which runs $8-$10/bottle, and occasionally deep condition with oil treatments and whatnot.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 18, 2012)

I use two shampoos and alternate. I use a cost cutter brand and Schwarzkopf. They both work great on my processed hair. In fact, my hair looks and feels very thick and healthy.


----------



## JaclynO (Oct 18, 2012)

I love Klorane's Chamomile Shampoo &amp; Conditioner. It cleans my hair without drying it out, and the chamomile brightens blonde and keeps it from looking brassy. It's around the $20 mark I believe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 18, 2012)

I really love the Aussie brand shampoos and conditioners. I never buy expensive shampoos and conditioners. Instead, I put my money towards hair treatments (masks, leave in conditioners, oils).


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 18, 2012)

I LOVE biolage by matrix. I've used tons of other salon shampoos, none smell as good or make my hair as nice they do. I especially love the shampoo, I use both but sometimes I use cheaper conditioner because I can get away with it but I just love it, it works great. You have to try it. Its like 20 for the shampoo and 20 for the conditioner, you can get it at your local salon or cvs. 

Here's a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have the hydrating (purple) and strengthening (green) one in my shower. I like the strengthening one better, haven't tried the other ones.


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really love the Aussie brand shampoos and conditioners. I never buy expensive shampoos and conditioners. Instead, I put my money towards hair treatments (masks, leave in conditioners, oils).


 I love their conditoner and hate the shampoo though, it just makes my hair so dry if I use both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE the way their products smell though


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know/care much about shampoos (lol I have super low-maintenance hair, straight, black Asian hair) but my friend/co-blogger Rykea reviewed *Evolvh *recently, which was in the October Glymm box, and she had good things to say about it. She's actually considering switching to it permanently. I'm not going to plug her review because I'm pretty sure that's not allowed, but my blog URL is my link.

Also a pricey shampoo, but it's on sale at Coterie for $50 (...instead of 90...). I don't think the $25 off coupon is working anymore, but I think someone had success with it recently.


----------



## page5 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm currently using Oscar Blandi instant voluminizing shampoo, paraben and sulfate free. I really like it - found it at TJ Maxx for 7.99/bottle. My color treated hair is noticeably less dry.


----------



## Uyen (Oct 18, 2012)

My #1 favorite is Fekkai Shea Butter shampoo and conditioner, their mask is great too. Another plus to it is the smell, LOVE IT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (around US$22) The next one would be CHI Ionic Color Protector System, it really help with my colored hair. The smell isn't as great, but it does make your hair all soft and silky. ($11-27)

The price is just what I've seen, maybe you can find different prices.

Hope this help!


----------



## loliki (Oct 18, 2012)

Oddly enough lately the Suave Almond and Shea. So cheap and effective!


----------



## DeZign AveNue (Oct 19, 2012)

I used biolage by matrix and loved the smell! Although I found a new shampoo that my scalp just loves - Clear!


----------



## fabulousfemme (Oct 26, 2012)

You want to go sulfate free for blonde + highlights so that it doesn't fade your color. The Ostia Collection shampoo is amazing for your hair type. It is sulfate-free, paraben free, and sodium chloride free (all chemicals that dry out your hair that are found in most shampoos). It is very moisturizing and also safe on hair extensions. The best part: It is not $100! http://www.amazon.com/Tony-Odisho-Extensions-Collection-Shampoo/dp/B007ZSX9FI/ (url shortener removed)


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 8, 2012)

Frankly Biolage is not meant for me, doesn't worked for me well, so switched to Loreal


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't have a favorite one since I use so many different ones. I do like Michael O'Rourke Rock Your Hair (smells yummy), Miss Jessie's products (but warning it has to be used sparingly otherwise one's hair can look greasy from overuse). TIGI's Catwalk is another one I like the smell of. I also like Rusk's Deepshine, I like it but like the Miss Jessie's it has to be used sparingly, the reason I like Miss Jessie's more is because of the smell.


----------



## Joanie09 (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you tried K-Pak from Joico? I currently use this one and it works perfectly. Note that my hair looks usually like a hay ball if I use regular Herbal Essence (shitty shampoo btw). I am about to switch to Organix Macadamia Oil only because it's been few years I am using K-Pak and feel it is time for a change. I am currently trying out the Cherry blossom ginseng Conditioner from Organix that a friend gave me and I love it (but still using my K-Pak shampoo). My bf told me yesterday that my hair are softer than before. What can I say against that?!


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 15, 2012)

Well My favorite one is which m using these days, Loreal Prefessional Hair Care Shampoos


----------



## sydneyanderson (Nov 15, 2012)

*I too have thin hair that's been colored (blonde in some parts). My hair stylist's brand in Paul Mitchell so of course they are always trying to sell me that, and for a very long time I wouldn't purchase any of their shampoos because I felt they were overpriced. However, once I got my hair ombre'd I decided I'd buy some Paul Mitchell shampoos from Sally's opposed to my salon, since it's quite a lot cheaper there. I picked up their Tea Tree brand which has some good, natural oils in it, and I used this for a while. I realized (because I was sort of clueless as to what works with my hair) that I needed to alternate between more shampoos since I got my hair treated, ones specially formulated for treated hair. I called my hair stylist up and she recommended the Super Strong Daily Shampoo &amp; Conditioner by Paul Mitchell, as well as Shampoo Two by Paul Mitchell. My hair isn't as flaky and dry at the roots as it used to be and I rarely EVER get build up anymore. I noticed my ends seemed kind of dead, which concerned me because I hadn't applied heat or any products to it, so I switched up my routine a bit and purchased Aussie Three-Minute Miracle conditioner, which has literally done wonders for the ends of my hair, it makes it feel silky and gives off a nice shine, and TA-DA my ends were way less dry since the conditioner was the nourishing boost my hair desperately needed. Before I got the highlights in my hair I used Mane &amp; Tail Shampoo &amp; Conditioner as well as Nioxin, which I actually believe may have thickened my hair up significantly, but since the highlights I haven't gone back to these original products just because the routine I'm doing now has worked very well. I hope this helps, I'm no expert but I can definitely relate to your hair type!*


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 15, 2012)

Organix brand Moroccan Argan Oil. I love the smell. I shampoo twice every time I shower and I put the conditioner in my hair and leave it in while I shave my legs. That takes a few minutes, so it's kinda like a hair mask, I guess. I don't like Organix Macadamia Oil shampoo and conditioner. I alternate with Head &amp; Shoulders, currently the Green Apple scent shampoo, but keep the Argan Oil conditioner. My hair seems shinier and healthier than ever before. I used to use Suave and cheap dandruff shampoo. I'm blonde and I don't do coloring or heat on my hair.


----------



## alysdare (Nov 19, 2012)

In these days there are so many shampoos in the market but i always like the head and shoulder .It makes my hair long and thick for always .


----------



## imonabhaute (Nov 20, 2012)

I found my best results with a 4:1 ratio of Nexxus Therappe to Paul Mitchell Tea Tree on my scalp and just Therappe on my length.  The Therappe works great for cleaning the hair, but doesn't have the strength I need for my scalp.  This works for me and lets me go 4 or so days between washes (unless I really get dirty or sweaty).


----------



## perlanga (Nov 24, 2012)

Kerastraight Straight Maintain Shampoo= Super Shiny and Sexy hair

It's what's used to maintain a Keratin Treatment.


----------



## AngelaGrace (Nov 27, 2012)

I love Klorane's Chamomile Shampoo


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 6, 2013)

My favorite shampoo is Philip B Russian Imperial shampoo. I think it costs $150.00 for the 12 oz container and $60 for the 2 oz container. The shampoo itself is super moisturizing. It looks, smells and is textured like CARAMEL and the smell lasts all day! It is sooooooo good!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 7, 2013)

I use the tea tree tingle stuff from trader joe's. It's cheap, but I've used shampoo that costs 10-15x as much and not liked it any better


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 7, 2013)

Depends on the week! It's generally a good idea to rotate shampoos and conditioners, because they all leave certain residues on your hair that can build up over time. Therefor, every time I run out of shampoo or conditioner, I make a point to buy a different brand and a different scent! Right now I'm on the garnier fructis train, but it's been everything from suave, to Paul Mitchell, to Aussie, to Biolage, and on and on...


----------



## Lubna (Feb 21, 2013)

nice


----------



## annabeautybox (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been loving the new one from Kerastase - elixir ultime something it is just great!

My hair is thin and dry and this shampoo is just perfect! it's very moisturizing and nourishing.

Would weigh your hair down/make it greasy though if your hair is normal


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 24, 2013)

I like Suave, Clear, and Head and Shoulders... honestly ... I figure its just taking oil out my hair..


----------



## MotiveswithKate (Mar 7, 2013)

I alternate between two Shampoo &amp; Conditioners: Fixx Argan Oil Shampoo &amp; Fixx Argan Oil Conditioner most of the time, and Royal Spa Chamomile Shampoo &amp; Royal Spa Tri-Protein Plus Deep Conditioner for a occassional change up.  Fixx Argan Oil products run around $20 and Royal Spa are about $13 They both last a long time  I buy Fixx about every 5 months, &amp; royal spa 8-9 months


----------



## embourg (Mar 25, 2013)

I love love love love infusium-23. It's available at most drug stores but not usually the beauty section of grocery or department stores. It smells wonderful and leaves my hair shiny soft and under control. And it really cheap!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 26, 2013)

It changes from time to time, but my current favorite which has also been a favorite in the past is the DevaCurl Low Poo. It's made specifically for curly girls and is sulfate free and smells DIVINE! But I'm in the Garnier Hydra Recharge campaign, so I've tested that out, and actually just used it all last night (shampoo, conditioner and 1-minute treatment) and wow! Color me impressed! My hair is ridiculously soft, and held its curl from my rollers all day, and I didn't use any other products but a sheen spray this morning after taking the rollers out!


----------



## lipo4ka (Apr 4, 2013)

I never use only one shampoo, my favourites are:

Lush New Bar Shampoo

Moroccanoil Shampoo for Coloured hair

Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Shampoo

Rene Furterer Tonucia Shampoo


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 6, 2013)

Loreal Everecreme Intense Nourishing Shampoo. I don't use sulfate shampoos anymore, they are too drying, especially for naturally curly hair. This shampoo actually leaves my hair soft and does not strip it. It is also very affordable and can be found at almost any drug store.


----------



## rashmis1211 (Apr 13, 2013)

hi there

i use sunsilk thick and long black shampo with the same kinda conditioner and when my hair are semi dry i put hair serum in my hair to retain the moisture and shine.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 14, 2013)

Moroccan Argan Oil shampoo by Organix is my favorite. I alternate a lot, though, and I use the Head &amp; Shoulders every 2nd or 3rd shower because otherwise my scalp itches like mad.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 15, 2013)

I have recently purchased Kerastase Lait Vital/Bain Satin ..should see how it works !!

Anyone using this shampoo ... are the results fine with it??


----------



## vridhisharma (Apr 24, 2013)

Great share thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## missdelirium (May 20, 2013)

I love everything from Redken  
It is always hard to find something that works with thin and fine hair, as I have that myself. 
Even though my hair is thin and fine, I usually donÂ´t have a problem with shampoos or conditioners being to heavy on my hair.
For blonde hair Blonde Glam is awesome, for dry hair Clear Moisture. Or why not try the volume range? Body Full.
You can also mix, for example use Clear Moisture or Blonde Glam shampoo, and then use Body Full conditioner - then youÂ´re sure itÂ´s not gonna weigh down your hair.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 20, 2013)

I love milk shake!! Shampoo conditioner and leave in conditioner. Smells like cookies and my hair is smooth and soft. Also use joico k-pak sometimes too.


----------



## jessyk (Jun 16, 2013)

Loreal Prefessional Hair Care Shampoos as well!!! Amazing Shampoo


----------



## shootingstar18 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm currently using Tsubaki's new shampoo series for damaged hair!

Edit - Please no links for personal blog promoting, thank you! - Cookie


----------



## sharjeel (Jul 3, 2013)

i cherish the chi cleanser and conditioner. i suppose it gives hair its common look. at the time i utilize it, my hair is delicate, not oily. i cherish the feeling. at the time i change shampoos/conditioners, i believe that i may as well retreat to the chi items


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been using Wen for about a year and my hair is the longest, shiniest and healthiest it's ever been.  I have never had so many strangers comment on my hair!


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 5, 2013)

I use Pureology because my hair is color treated. The color doesn't fade as fast for me when I use it and it also keeps my hair soft. I straighten it a lot, so I like that it holds up against all of the straightening.


----------



## KateMoore (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been using Syoss for quite a while now and I'm pleased with it. My hair is definitely stronger and shinier than it used to be, and it's quite cheap as well! Also using Philip B Russian Imperial, which is a bit expensive, but I can afford it. I don't see much difference between the two, though. Thought about replacing Syoss with Clear. Does anyone use it here? Is it good?


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 8, 2013)

yea this thread is so fully filled from you all with very very imp info you all have, thank you so much from you all


----------



## garry420 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello and Namaste

I would suggest you to go for herbal products as they have no side effects and once you find the right combination you will always love it

Thanks and Regards

Garry Aum Brunt


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 9, 2013)

Herbal products are also good one, thank you gary


----------



## shelovestoshop (Jul 12, 2013)

New to this thread and not sure if it was mentioned already or not, but I absolutely love Organix products!! My favorite shampoos, conditioners, and hair essentials of choice are (moroccan argan oil, macadamia oil, and coconut milk) from them. All of their products smell so good and work wonders on your natural hair as well as extensions. I swear by this stuff, so if you haven't already, give them a try and tell me what ya think! #ThankMeLater


----------



## Honey CloudsSPA (Jul 16, 2013)

I am a huge davines fan! The shampoos are ridiculously amazing! They are around $25 each but so worth it. My favorite is the Momo shampoo and conditioner. My hair is dry lately from the sun and hot tools and other damaging things that I have done to it over the years. Since I started with the davines my hair looks and feels better. Once a week I use the alchemic shampoo since I am colored . It works best for me and I think its 100% in my honest opinion one of the best shampoos out there. ! 

Hope this helps 

Honey Clouds


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 17, 2013)

After I had my daughter my hair fell out like crazy which was so out of the ordinary for me. I told my hairdresser about it and she suggested Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger! It was a godsend! I used the shampoo, conditioner and leave in oil. These products are amazing for dry and damaged hair, I no longer can use them because my hair gets to oily but I suggest them to everyone. I am in between hair products right now but have just ordered the Bedhead Color Goddess shampoo and conditioner. I've read great things about them and I'm hoping they help!


----------

